# Need to remove In-console CD changer..



## Jesse (Jun 11, 1999)

Trying to remove the in-console 6 disc changer in my gf's 04 NB so I can install a blitzsafe ipod connector... but I cannot see how to disassemble the console to remove the changer. Can someone please give me a brief tutorial or point me in the direction of one? Thanks
Jesse


----------



## CA Solt (Feb 23, 2003)

http://newbeetle.org/forums/ca....html
removal tools are available from a variety of online sources...try ECS.


----------



## Jesse (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: (CA Solt)*

Ahhh, so no wonder my attempts to pry apart the plastic console with a screwdriver ended in failure














thanks!!


----------



## silvervwbeetle (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Jesse)*

i can just imagine the damage you did prying with a screwdriver.


----------

